# To clone or not to clone, that is the question



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 11, 2022)

I was so excited to see my new clones that I took from my first grow take root and survive their first couple of weeks in their new pots under the plant light in my bedroom. My plan was 



to put them in the tent when their mommas finished using it in their grow plus a bit more time in the same tent to dry before cure. Now that I look at the clones they don’t seem quite as beautiful as their mommas did at this point in veg as they have uneven nodes and I can see even with my best topping/fimming, I’m not gonna get the bud sites I had with with the original plants. They are about 12-14 “ high and I’m trying my best to manage their height without compromising any bud sites. I plan to transplant them in larger pots tomorrow.  I’m thinking that with only one stem per node instead of two, I may have room in the tent for an extra plant and still my yield won’t be as high. Of course quality is everything and if they bloom as beautiful as their moms and are as good as I hope their gonna be, even less buds would be ok. Anyone else disappointed with their first clones and decide to not waste their time with them again. I only have limited space to grow and my first grow from seed did so well… maybe they will surprise me with more buds than I thought they would get.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 11, 2022)

I would keep at it. Many shoots have to be cut off anyway, and you've got the setup. As an extra plant, maybe not to depend on, but learning exercise.I need to learn that too, haven't tried in years. I used to cut them at angle, put in solo cup of wet vermiculite, set in area of reduced light. Keep damp, eventually either die or Don't.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I would keep at it. Many shoots have to be cut off anyway, and you've got the setup. As an extra plant, maybe not to depend on, but learning exercise.I need to learn that too, haven't tried in years. I used to cut them at angle, put in solo cup of wet vermiculite, set in area of reduced light. Keep damp, eventually either die or Don't.
> 
> Bubba


I didn’t know about the uneven node thing on clones or how it would effect the yield in my small grow area. I didn’t have much problem getting them to root and grow maybe I’m just OCD. I’m chalking it up to a learning experience but probably will only do clones when I want to share the genetics.


----------



## pute (Jan 11, 2022)

Top them


----------



## pute (Jan 11, 2022)

Or super crop


----------



## Growdude (Jan 12, 2022)

Nothing wrong with uneven nodes.
Those clones just needed more intense light so the spacing would have been tighter.
Just top like Pute said and give them more light and it will get bushy


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2022)

Good looking clones!

I would take more clones of those clones , like 4-6” inches right off the top , don’t be afraid to cit that much off

i would put those new clones real close to a light so they will grow short and stout

that way you have some backups in case of problems down the road

only you probably don’t have room to do that….that is a bummer

if no room for that option , then like others had said , top the feck out of those , cut off as much as you need to make them manageable 

what clone juice are you using , powder or gel?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good looking clones!
> 
> I would take more clones of those clones , like 4-6” inches right off the top , don’t be afraid to cit that much off
> 
> ...


for cloning, I used straight aloe from a plant that I have. I treated the PH water with it in a blender and let the fresh cut clones sit in it for a bit then added more straight aloe with no water directly in the ocean dirt with the clones. They took root real good in about 10 days or so. I tossed a couple that may have made it but were whimpy but all but two of a dozen of them had roots. I’m just using veg nutes on them now and cal mag. They are under a plant light which they like but they will love the spider farmer tent lights so much when it’s their turn in the tent. I have room for 4-5 plants in the tent, a corner in the bedroom big enough also for 6-8 plants in veg stage and a clone area or little glass house to start seeds. I can also plant 4 plants outside come spring so I’m trying to line up having something going all the time in all those areas as we use the hell out of the product and don’t want to run out. I will top them but worry that there are only about six half node areas under the topping and is that enough to create the beautiful screen of bud sites I had with my first grow. I won’t clone the tops tho as I have new dosido seeds to try in my next run. I plan to plant dosido GDP and GG#4 this time around. It does appear that I I top they will bush out. Thanks for the advice bigsur


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2022)

aloe , well that is a new one on me..but hey if it works don’t fix it!

I knew a grower who used an empty one pound coffee can , plastic one , and she put a small aquarium air stone it it , and she rooted all her clones with no problems

no humidity dome , no rooting hormones , she just cut the clones and put them in the container and sat them on her kitchen window and they grew just fine

not me!….if I just look at a clone wrong it will die!..I go through periods of being a clone killer!…no luck at all!

other times everything just rocks and rolls

your next lineup sounds killer!

all the best


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> aloe , well that is a new one on me..but hey if it works don’t fix it!
> 
> I knew a grower who used an empty one pound coffee can , plastic one , and she put a small aquarium air stone it it , and she rooted all her clones with no problems
> 
> ...


Yes the aloe works great and I would highly recommend it now that I tried it. My grandma left me a huge aloe plant which I harvest from now and then for potions. It did work on my patience waiting on the clones the 10 days tho. Next time I won’t worry but plan to use the root riot thingys rater than the dirt plugs I used. They just look cleaner and seem to hold the right amount of water. We shall see… your friend that did hers with an aquarium stone sounds like a good idea but I haven’t grasped growing without dirt but I have only grown vegetables to this point. Maybe one day I will grow my plants in a big bucket of water but I’m not there yet…
yes my next line up should be fun. Going to put some outside to see how they like the weather in Virginia Beach and hope I can keep the critters off of them


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2022)

that aloe saved my arse from a really really bad sunburn…I heard it’s good to drink too

i just ordered a 100 rapid rooters for the spring…they do work for me and I’ve seen roots on some clones after 3-4 days , but it does depend a lot on what genetics one is using

oh yeah , about my 5 gallon buckets with 100% perlite , what holds the plant up?…I usually start out with a half bucket when I transplant , this puts the roots closer to the bottom reservoir of nutes and the plant is stabilized by the sides of the buckets….

but one would be surprised at how well the perlite holds up the plant…as they get bigger , some  bamboo stakes are needed

just like anything else grow related , there is a learning curve and every ganja farmer does things a little different to fit their style 

when you go outdoors , get some Monterey Spinosad and Pyganic and you can thank me later


----------



## Bubba (Jan 12, 2022)

I have to learn the hard way, and pyganic was no exception. Get the concentrate you mix with water, can adjust strength some. They also sell it premixed in a spray bottle, not very strong from what I read. 

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2022)

Clones are easy.  Just for fun I take cuts, put them in a solo cup, set them by a window and most root. Never used aloe though....clonex for me. Dome, heat mat and t-5 light.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that aloe saved my arse from a really really bad sunburn…I heard it’s good to drink too
> 
> i just ordered a 100 rapid rooters for the spring…they do work for me and I’ve seen roots on some clones after 3-4 days , but it does depend a lot on what genetics one is using
> 
> ...


I’m writing this tip in my book now. I can’t get the thought of that perlite on that bumpy dirt road flying everywhere Out of my mind. So funny  It’s kinda like styrofoam right?  I don’t think I’ll use that because I don’t think that it ever actually goes away once you get rid of it although I do use a bit in my mix which can also be used in my vegetable garden when I’m done with it. I’m kinda green and try my best to stay away from single use plastics and this seems to kinda fit in that category. I do like the whole reservoir bucket thing tho and wonder could it be used with a different material then perlite.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m writing this tip in my book now. I can’t get the thought of that perlite on that bumpy dirt road flying everywhere Out of my mind. So funny  It’s kinda like styrofoam right?  I don’t think I’ll use that because I don’t think that it ever actually goes away once you get rid of it although I do use a bit in my mix which can also be used in my vegetable garden when I’m done with it. I’m kinda green and try my best to stay away from single use plastics and this seems to kinda fit in that category. I do like the whole reservoir bucket thing tho and wonder could it be used with a different material then perlite.


Its Great for the garden allow better drainage


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2022)

I mix perlite with my ProMix. Promix comes with perlite but I still miss it about 25% perlite.  It helps drain the soil and keeps things dry. I have never had root rot. Don't leave home without it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that aloe saved my arse from a really really bad sunburn…I heard it’s good to drink too
> 
> i just ordered a 100 rapid rooters for the spring…they do work for me and I’ve seen roots on some clones after 3-4 days , but it does depend a lot on what genetics one is using
> 
> ...


You use both Monterey Spinosad and Pyganic on your outdoor grow? They both look organic which I like but ok to use on plants not effecting buds?  Maybe they will taste a little like daisys? I would definitely need something as my vegetable garden is sometimes overtaken. My try this on my veggies too..


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2022)

Yep , I use them both

the Spinosad I start very early in the season , when plants are about a foot tall..then I spray again about every 2-3 weeks right up to about 30 days before harvest

i only use the Pyganic if I see aphids or any other bad bug and I stop using it about 30 days from harvest , gives it time to off gas or wash off with the rain

with a 30 day cushion , I fell pretty safe about smoking the buds and have not noticed any funky tastes at all


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Yep , I use them both
> 
> the Spinosad I start very early in the season , when plants are about a foot tall..then I spray again about every 2-3 weeks right up to about 30 days before harvest
> 
> ...


I was wondering what happened to you
Its all those pesticide glyphosates effecting ya Mind LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was wondering what happened to you
> Its all those pesticide glyphosates effecting ya Mind LOL



i drank some cal-mag this morning and I feel better

i had a rough day yesterday…aaarrrgggg


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Yep , I use them both
> 
> the Spinosad I start very early in the season , when plants are about a foot tall..then I spray again about every 2-3 weeks right up to about 30 days before harvest
> 
> ...


I’ll make sure to get some as the plant eaters are abundant here. I’ve only lived here for a bit over a year and am just getting use to it. I have outdoor square foot garden spaces and share my veggie yield with the  caterpillars  and rabbits I try to grow as organic as I can but did use some sevin on some of my veggies last year


----------

